
Universities Race to Nurture Start-up Founders of the Future - camurban
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/29/technology/universities-race-to-nurture-start-up-founders-of-the-future.html?_r=0
======
bobby_9x
The current academic environment is not conducive to a startup founder.

I started one a few years ago and it not only takes huge risks, but the
ability to stand up to people all over the place that will try to bring you
down and only hinder your success.

'safe places', which have become more prevalent at universities, is the exact
opposite of this.

